# need your creativity...for another name game



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

But, it's not for a DOG
It's a....

Square dancing group :biggrin1:

Yep, it's that time again in our little hick town. The annual Clothesline Fair. 4 yrs ago when we were living in a much bigger city near by, somebody called and asked if my then 5 yr old would dance in their square dancing group, and I laughed so hard I fell off my chair. MY boy dance?? SQUARE DANCE??ound:
Well, needless to say, I let him. And of course he had a blast. But, the deal was for one yr only. I feared him getting his butt kicked at school the following yr if anyone knew he did this strange hillbilly event. Then, we moved to said little hillbilly town  Now, ALL my boys are dancing this yr, lol. Sadly, it's THE thing to do here in this town. The cheerleaders are either in the older competition groups, or they call the groups. The football players rush to dance practice in full football gear. It's a riot.

Soooo..my baby starts this yr. And we're needing a name. 
The names of my other kid's groups, so you can get the idea
*Reluctant Ranglers
Dudes N Darlins
Dixie Dynamite*

other groups out there are things like *Flirts and Skirts, Boots N Bows, Boy Howdy, Pistols N Petitcoats.*

Now, it doesn't have to have the "and" or the "N". Just most people do use names that way.

Alright, lay 'em on me. We need help  
They're only 4 yrs old, and cute as can be. So far, only name I can come up with is The Blank Stares  That was because, well..they're 4. And they're looking REALLY scared and confused. But, my fellow moms shot it down, lol.

Thanks!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohh drat.... tritia. I really thought you were getting a tt puppy and going to send me bodie.

I think your boys sound very manly and confident. what great role models that the football team goes a dancing in uniform. 

Well, off the top of my head, since you are from Arkansas... But they are adventurers to do this...how about "Raiders of the Ark"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

little dudes n little darlins
The Up and Comers (sp?)
Future Heel Kickers
The Heart Breakers
Cute n Cuddly
The Roosters and Chicks (I was going to say the Peckers and Chicks, but thought better of it!)
the left footers




(I think the Blank Stares is perfect!)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: The ankle biters! ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ankle Biters, oh my! ound: I passed some of these to a friend, and she reminded me many of these groups stay together through high school. May not wanna be 17 yr old, and in "the ankle biters", ROFL!!


The Heart Breakers is kind of cute. And I thought the Raiders thing was kind of cool.
Keep 'em coming. We're going to vote in the morning before I have to register the group.

Couple others I came up with were Chix N' Chasers, Rising Stars and Grin N' Square It.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tritia,
You have some cute names! I think Grin and Square it is cool!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

'your town name' squares
the circle eights
The Pistals and Stamens
movin on up
The Brains and the Brawn (this is not politically correct!)
Geez, I'm having a hard time keeping it clean.....LOL!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what fun - I remember being in a square dance club when I was in high school and we had a wonderful time. My boyfriends mom made me an awesome dress - I just loved those fancy petticoats. 

Anyway - what about a hot group that's popular with the kids and some take off on it? I know the Jonas brothers (SOS), Hannah Montana (Best of Worlds) and High School Musical (Gotta Go My Own Way or Bet on it) are very "in" right now. Any fun things to play off there?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. What cute names.
Lisa, I loved the idea of playing off of the current stuff the kids are into. For our 4 yr olds, though. They probably don't have a clue, lol. But, my friend's stole your idea of Best of Both Worlds for her 11 yr old's group


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tritia - that's why I asked my girls what the "hot" stuff was. LOL I have no clue what the song "SOS" by the Jonas Brothers is but I know they they make the girls swoon. And since your boys are just the cutest looking guys, something from them would be a fun group name.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Tritia,

How about "The Skid Boots"

They sound darling,
Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is not an area where I am good. I keep getting that song from the 80's in my head with the line, "hip to be square" by Huey Lewis & The News. I don't know how you'd tie that into a group name though.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimberly, we have a competition group that is "hip to be square"  

we ended up taking a play off of Heartbreakers...
The Heartbreak Kids

Thanks everyone.

Oh, we also did Grin N' Square it for my 6 yr old's group.


----------

